# 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4t 6 speed manual 168k



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Not sure exactly what the noise could be, but it's definitely time to change your transmission fluid! I believe the user's manual says to change it at 150k miles - which is way too long in my opinion.

Many of us here use Amsoil Manual Syncromesh Transmission Fluid

https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...mission-fluid-5w-30/?code=MTFQT-EA&zo=5224266

I changed mine with Amsoil at 40K and I just ordered some more this weekend - I'm at 87K now. 

Here's the excellent tutorial:
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129...627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html


----------



## reflectionxrage (Aug 19, 2018)

Why is the syncromesh so thin 5w-30 and the other fluid is 70w-90, should I go with the syncro or the 70w-90 fluid from amsoil because mine is a high mileage tranny with 168k and it already has a bearing whinning in 2nd gear so would the thicker fluid be better for me with a worn bearing or the thin stuff


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Got a worn bearing. Had the same noise in mine @53k miles and replaced under warranty. As soon as I got the trans back I drained and filled with synchromesh.


----------



## reflectionxrage (Aug 19, 2018)

well mine just now started that noise like a month ago do you think changing the fluid would help? it has never been changed from the factory


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

It needs to be changed regardless at that mileage. The bearing is already damaged, hence the noise though. It may help other issues that could pop up due to lack of service though.


----------



## reflectionxrage (Aug 19, 2018)

Well that sucks I guess the tranny is going to be bad soon then time to trade it in lol, right now it only whines when downshifting into second and only when you let the clutch out while the rpm rises after the clutch is full engaged it doesn't whine and shifting into 2nd from 1st doesn't whine just when downshifting from 3rd into 2nd is where it whines


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

reflectionxrage said:


> Well that sucks I guess the tranny is going to be bad soon then time to trade it in lol, right now it only whines when downshifting into second and only when you let the clutch out while the rpm rises after the clutch is full engaged it doesn't whine and shifting into 2nd from 1st doesn't whine just when downshifting from 3rd into 2nd is where it whines


I had the same whine at 53k miles on mine. Dealer replaced the trans. As soon as I got it back a dumped the oil the dealer put in and put 2.5qts of amsoil syncromesh in it.


----------

